# Guns



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

I know you can't sell guns on craigslist,are there other internet sites where you can. Where would you go to locally to sell guns. I have a.22 and a shotgun that I no longer use or want but am not for sure where to sell them at. Will a pawn shop just be a rip off. How do I determine their value.(they aren't expensive ones)


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

GunBroker, Auction Arms.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I would try to sell them locally first. Try the classified section of your local newspaper, or one of the "Penny Saver" type sale papers. You can also take them to a local gun show in your area. If you can sell them locally you avoid all the shipping aggravation.

Shotguns and .22 rifles are two things people are always on the lookout for, so I would think you'd sell them pretty easily.

Pawn shops aren't necessarily a rip-off, but they will have to give you less than you can sell them for yourself so that they can resell them at a profit.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

www.Gunbroker.com, www.Auctionarms.com are a couple good places to sell.
Also some places like The High Road  or The Firing Line etc. have for sale and trade sections.
Do we have a rule against selling guns on this site?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I have bought guns...not sold....at our local auction house for very good prices. They have four gun auctions per year that offer 400+ guns per auction. I have won some very nice firearms at low cost at these auctions.

With that said, it you are looking to earn top dollar for your gun, I would recommend offering it on www.gunbroker.com For instance, I bought a Winchester 97 shotgun for $400 at our local auction. A few weeks later I sold it on www.gunbroker.com for over $1000.

At the internet gun auction sites you have a national audience of 1000s, a local dealer or auction may draw a few dozen to a few hundred.

The best way I have found to find the true value of a firearm...in other words, what the current market price is....is to search the "Completed Auctions" at www.gunbroker.com for your specific make and model of firearm.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

best to keep it local , imo, but these sites like gunsamerica.com and gun broker and such can be good for establishing price 

if you don't mind what do you have , there might well be one of us here on the board in the market for what you have , who may also me as close as the next county over.

i am in the market for 22s for my kids but live in wisconsin not TN but there may be some one else who would be.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

tnokie said:


> I know you can't sell guns on craigslist,are there other internet sites where you can. Where would you go to locally to sell guns. I have a.22 and a shotgun that I no longer use or want but am not for sure where to sell them at. Will a pawn shop just be a rip off. How do I determine their value.(they aren't expensive ones)



people advertise in paper or on local internet forum...Also their is a large flea market where there will be 20-100 guns offered for sale each Fri. about 30 mi. from my house...


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, i agree to keep it as local as possible. The gun auction sites have alot of scam folks that they can't control. Alot of folks have sold guns that never get payed. If you do use a auction site, make sure he has some good referals and positive buyers and sellers. The cons are at prey bigtime for guns.
brownegg


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

What do you have and what are you asking? And where are you located in TN?


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Poorboy is that Ruttledge? Love that place!!!!


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Poplar Bluff, Mo. where be a Rutledge?..


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Hour west/northwest of Quincy, Illinois. Big flea market, well worth the drive for us. Use your head for what you buy though, ATF is thick as fleas . You would probably be ok but we cant buy long guns and transport them back from there, we have a waiting period. If you cant find it there, it aint available. Anything, TV's, guns, traps, boats, cars etc etc. At one time it was 80 acres but I dont know what the size for certain is now. Ive bought some great hounds and beagles there over the years. Bought 10 cases of freeze dried pork chops there too. Cases of camo and olive drab duct tape. Just never know what you'll find.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

That would be outa my driving distance, even though it sounds like it is just like the Poplar Bluff mkt. just on a larger scale..


----------



## carasel (Dec 31, 2009)

are you in or near northeast part of tn? can you give some detail on the guns? if you don't want to post here send me a pm.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Poorboy if your ever up that way it would be worth a stop. Some ride 4 wheelers because of the size.


----------



## small_ac (Jun 24, 2010)

armslist.com is similar to craigslist but is all for guns & related items. Not a ton of postings around me though.


----------

